# Aim Your Way



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

So I get a call from Texas yesterday, lady says shes from Aim Your Way and wanted to know if I was interested in doing winterizations. Of course I wasn't interested but I said "Humor me, what are you paying" She said $60 and I just laughed and hung up. 30 seconds later she calls back and starts rambling please don't hang up! I know $60 is low but this is how we do it, give me a number that works for you, I said we are so far off lady I don't think you want to even hear my number, she says what do you want? I said $350, she yells "$350 FOR A WINTERIZATION, ARE YOU CRAZY???" I tell her that's what I charge and have plenty of direct work everyday. Then I yelled back, "STOP ****ING RIPPING PEOPLE OFF" and just hung up. So today I get a call from the same number! I answered and before she said anything I said "ARE YOU REALLY CALLING ME AGAIN FOR $60 WINTERIZATIONS?? TAKE ME OFF OF YOUR LIST" Click. 30 seconds later, you guessed it! I answer and again she starts yelling "DON'T HANG UP I GOT YOUR $350 APPROVED" I said no thanks. I think her ****ing head exploded!! She starts yelling what is wrong with you!!!??? Tells me I would make SO MUCH MORE MONEY if I would just work with them. I laughed and told her that I am no small fish and probably make more money then AIM and the company she works for are a bunch of scum bag middle feeders and there is no way they would actually pay me all of my money, I'm sure they would find ways to charge back or deny invoices. Then I reminded her that I only work direct and to find some other sucker. 
What's really sad is most of the newbies would be jumping all over this deal, then coming here around March crying about how they are owed $5,000 from AIM!! Of course most of them here think $350 winterizations are a myth and half would probably agree to the $60 and the other half would counter with $150 or less and think they are getting over on AIM when they agree to your counter. But in the end, if your dealing with middle men, you will always get ripped off! That's my tip of the day!


----------



## ReckStar (Jul 29, 2015)

That's an awesome story, negotiated a price where they would pay it but I think they were just setting you up for a charge back, nice decision IMO.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A National's Guidelines For Pricing And Profit
Chapter 11 "Bid Modifications and Invoice Adjustments".
Sub chapter C "Closing The Deal"
Page 195

National- "Can you do this trashout for $700?"
Sub-"We'll take a look."
Sub-"Heck no. That place is awful. Bid to clear it out is $3200."
National-"Ok, you are approved. Please complete RUSH."
(Blast Sub's email "Please complete RUSH" until photos and data are received. At that point, discontinue all correspondence related to that work order. Classify pertinent staff as unavailable.)

At or near the expiration of sub's lien rights, present email notice 4-dd82j2
"photos do not justify the amount invoiced and has been adjusted to X."

Note-Forward to recruiting to post for new hires asap.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

"We're sorry, your winterization labels were not installed perfectly straight. Invoice denied."

Love P&P. lol


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Aim*

I delt with Aim for a week. wanted to test the waters and it was horrible after i said no thanks there is no money at all to be made, The real AIM came out and said we dont need you, We have 40,000 vendors working for us .. LOL>. i told her i been to the safe****guard meetings and there was maybe a 1000 or so vendors. so you to say 40,000 is ****ing funny.. they are shaddy i never did get paid for the work i did, I did the 10$ drive by inspections that were near my shop or home, after 20 mins on there site I said NOPE. im done wasnt worth a single min.

I just though i could use AIM for gas money while i played on the computer... I


----------



## ReckStar (Jul 29, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> I delt with Aim for a week. wanted to test the waters and it was horrible after i said no thanks there is no money at all to be made, The real AIM came out and said we dont need you, We have 40,000 vendors working for us .. LOL>. i told her i been to the safe****guard meetings and there was maybe a 1000 or so vendors. so you to say 40,000 is ****ing funny.. they are shaddy i never did get paid for the work i did, I did the 10$ drive by inspections that were near my shop or home, after 20 mins on there site I said NOPE. im done wasnt worth a single min.
> 
> I just though i could use AIM for gas money while i played on the computer... I


Out of curiosity, Did they offer volume? or was is one of the Sand Castle type blast emails?


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

you right I'm a bottom feeder I would have jumped on 350$ wints


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> you right I'm a bottom feeder I would have jumped on 350$ wints


You missed the entire point of my post, but at the same time confirmed my point!
Of course you would have jumped all over the $350 wints but AIM would have NEVER paid you for them!! Then you would come here crying about how you were ripped off!

That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

melmatrix said:


> you right I'm a bottom feeder I would have jumped on 350$ wints


I had to read bigdaddy's original post 3 times just to make sure I didn't miss something, and I didn't see anything about you, or anyone else, being a bottom feeder. He was referring to noobs, and the crappy middle succubus that would prey on them. I don't tend to jump into fights like this, but "you way off base" on this one.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't work for them but got email for Pa no longer got Freddie don't know how i was on there list


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

G3 who cares about your opinion people come on hear bragging about oh I turn down 350$ wints guess what I won't these guys get besides thereselves that's why a guy like me is going to be there worst problem because I'm younger then most these guys work triple of what they do and I'm more hungrier so I understand his point but he's has a big ego


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

G3 who cares about your opinion

I like G3's opinion

people come on hear bragging about oh I turn down 350$ wints 

You missed the point--he would have turned down any offer from the piece of chit regional because they had no intention of paying him

guess what I won't these guys get besides thereselves that's why a guy like me is going to be there worst problem

You are not anywhere near my worst problem

because I'm younger then most these guys 

yes, I can see that

work triple of what they do and I'm more hungrier so I understand his point but he's has a big ego

Pricing your work at market value is not having ego, it's common sense


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> G3 who cares about your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been promised $350 wints by nationals to have them cancel the work order and not send me an cancelation email like they usually do. So I see where he is coming from. I now demand that they direct deposit that money to me on the spot or it doesn't get done. Rush request should require rush pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> G3 who cares about your opinion people come on hear bragging about oh I turn down 350$ wints guess what I won't these guys get besides thereselves that's why a guy like me is going to be there worst problem because I'm younger then most these guys work triple of what they do and I'm more hungrier so I understand his point but he's has a big ego


Again, you missed the point of my post completely! Bro, did you even read?
I was not bragging about turning down $350 winterizations, I do $350 winterizations everyday for REPUTABLE clients. I am going to type this in very bold print so maybe it will sink in, ready?

THEY WERE NEVER GOING TO PAY ME $350, I WOULD HAVE DONE THE WORK FOR FREE!!!

I decided to post the story here hoping to help some poor newbie avoid an obvious scam. You newbies are all alike, come here asking for everything to be handed to them for free but refuse to head warnings from the guys who are actually making money. The only thing you got right was that I have a big EGO, damn straight I do, it's what separates the winners from the losers. Sorry if that's too harsh, just kidding, i'm not sorry!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> G3 who cares about your opinion people come on hear bragging about oh I turn down 350$ wints guess what I won't these guys get besides thereselves that's why a guy like me is going to be there worst problem because I'm younger then most these guys work triple of what they do and I'm more hungrier so I understand his point but he's has a big ego


Oh and by the way allot of people care about G3 opinion! (And Brad, GTX63, CL HACK, Propprespro, Wannabe and all of the other veterans on this board!) Maybe you should give it a try. Also, you are not and never will be a problem to me. You can move to Philadelphia and I will personally hand you every one of my clients information and you wouldn't land a single job. 
This message was brought to you by my big ass EGO.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> So I get a call from Texas yesterday, lady says shes from Aim Your Way and wanted to know if I was interested in doing winterizations. Of course I wasn't interested but I said "Humor me, what are you paying" She said $60 and I just laughed and hung up. 30 seconds later she calls back and starts rambling please don't hang up! I know $60 is low but this is how we do it, give me a number that works for you, I said we are so far off lady I don't think you want to even hear my number, she says what do you want? I said $350, she yells "$350 FOR A WINTERIZATION, ARE YOU CRAZY???" I tell her that's what I charge and have plenty of direct work everyday. Then I yelled back, "STOP ****ING RIPPING PEOPLE OFF" and just hung up. So today I get a call from the same number! I answered and before she said anything I said "ARE YOU REALLY CALLING ME AGAIN FOR $60 WINTERIZATIONS?? TAKE ME OFF OF YOUR LIST" Click. 30 seconds later, you guessed it! I answer and again she starts yelling "DON'T HANG UP I GOT YOUR $350 APPROVED" I said no thanks. I think her ****ing head exploded!! She starts yelling what is wrong with you!!!??? Tells me I would make SO MUCH MORE MONEY if I would just work with them. I laughed and told her that I am no small fish and probably make more money then AIM and the company she works for are a bunch of scum bag middle feeders and there is no way they would actually pay me all of my money, I'm sure they would find ways to charge back or deny invoices. Then I reminded her that I only work direct and to find some other sucker.
> What's really sad is most of the newbies would be jumping all over this deal, then coming here around March crying about how they are owed $5,000 from AIM!! Of course most of them here think $350 winterizations are a myth and half would probably agree to the $60 and the other half would counter with $150 or less and think they are getting over on AIM when they agree to your counter. But in the end, if your dealing with middle men, you will always get ripped off! That's my tip of the day!


I work for AIM at present, been with them since Sept. I'm in an area where the population is very low so theres not much work here. Few Occupancy Inspections, grasscuts, and a few winterizations. I earn about $1000 a month that should tell you something; however they have offered me some huge jobs which i ask for 50% pay upfront and sure they said no. I would not trust them for much more than a $1000 and thats saying alot, but so far even taking 90 days to pay they have been decent but again I'm sure I get what others don't want and they are trying to get established in my area as things will pick up when our coal miners are on without jobs and since so many layoffs these Regional have flooded this area knowing the foreclosures are for sure to come. I'm retired so this is just alittle something to stay bust at, noway a living to be made.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

melmatrix said:


> G3 who cares about your opinion


This just goes to show that you are a child in a mans world (That is my honest opinion). All I was doing was pointing out that maybe you took BigDaddy's comments the wrong way, and maybe you should re-read it to be sure you understand it's meaning.

To be honest, it is not my position to make people care about my opinions. I state what I think and feel, and if you like it then great. Thank you. If you don't agree or care about my opinion, you have every right to counter it with your own opinions, and I will listen to them. I've been known to be wrong, but I'm not going to play school yard games and wonder if you like me or not. I'm glad you don't care about my opinions. Maybe your counter will have some insightful information in them to help us work smarter or be safer. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

G 3 said:


> This just goes to show that you are a child in a mans world (That is my honest opinion). All I was doing was pointing out that maybe you took BigDaddy's comments the wrong way, and maybe you should re-read it to be sure you understand it's meaning.
> 
> To be honest, it is not my position to make people care about my opinions. I state what I think and feel, and if you like it then great. Thank you. If you don't agree or care about my opinion, you have every right to counter it with your own opinions, and I will listen to them. I've been known to be wrong, but I'm not going to play school yard games and wonder if you like me or not. I'm glad you don't care about my opinions. Maybe your counter will have some insightful information in them to help us work smarter or be safer. Then again, maybe not.


This quote honestly restored a tiny bit of my faith in humanity, thank you!


----------

